# truckin on trukz



## stumpjumper83 (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.trukz.com This is an awesome simulated truckin site, come take a look and drive the big rigs.


----------



## tanker (Mar 5, 2008)

no thanks,11 hours a day at the wheel,14 hours a day total, 70 hours in 8 days is plenty for me


----------

